# Bizarre new "survival" show in Siberia..



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

'Everything is allowed. Fighting, alcohol, murder, rape, smoking, anything.'

I think this is stupid because they plan on dropping off too many people in one small area, they will over-hunt, overfish, cut down too many mature trees and make a general disgusting mess of the pristine natural forest and will probably attract more idiots to test themselves there.. ugh I hope they all beg to be rescued after a few days..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea, I read about this earlier TG. How utterly stupid. On the bright side....it appears Russia has just as many stupid people as we do! :shock:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Yea, I read about this earlier TG. How utterly stupid. On the bright side....it appears Russia has just as many stupid people as we do! :shock:


That's correct! haha


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Had to share that on Fake Book. Thanks. I am swearing off watching Rowdy Rhonda Rouzy. This Ruskie game seems more interesting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Rhonda fights Amanda Nunes on Dec 30th ... come on bigwheel ya know she is gonna beat down.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Rape, murder, and _*even smoking*_. LOL

Since there will be arrests for rape and murder that's false advertising. If they really want to hike up the ratings, instead of 30 minute emergency rescues via helicopter it should take three full days, or even a week, to be rescued. That would create some buzz.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Rhonda fights Amanda Nunes on Dec 30th ... come on bigwheel ya know she is gonna beat down.


Well I was wondering which one of the crazy Ruskies would be able to cause her to involuntarily participate in the bloomer shucking contest? I bet it would not be any day on the beach for the alleged perp. Just guessing. Plust she gets a knife according to the rules. I think we should watch it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Russia used to be our enemies but in all reality it is a quite vibrant country with some really tough people and effin amazing food. There was a false dichotomy going on there for a long time but I for one am looking forward to an equitable arrangement with them via trump and some of that amazing Russian sour cream. I know a lot of Russian people who grew up there who live here now and they tell me I'd love it, they say it's nothing like what the media and politicos portray and it has frustrated them for decades. Sure it has it's problems I'd say our special snowflakes and tainted 20ish people are a glaring similarity. I truly think Putin has finally gasped a breath of relief at seeing the US pick a leader with some sense and balls.

As for the show, if you met any single one of my Rusky friends yeah- they're nuckin futz. I know a guy who forged a friggin cavalry saber out of steel he cut from a car fender with a sawzall. At the 24 hours of Lemons I hang with Sasha and his racing crew, Brognan his nephew races a 59 dodge with a 50 Nash front fender, a 57 caddy rear left fender, a polara grill runs a 360 v8 with a 3 on the tree manual and two jeep cherokee doors on one side.

These people are loony.

If it is at all legit, and likely some will be scripted, watch Russian videos on youtube of any kind and you will see what I mean. I have never seen the likes of Americanism "F*** yea" mentality out of any other country but Australia and Russia. We have a lot in common including punching animals in the face and getting hammered on the regular.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow Trump and sour cream in same sentense @Leon :vs_laugh:
I know Americans think we're crazy, I'm totally fine with this, I'm just hoping they'll put away their suspicion and get to know us better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Wow Trump and sour cream in same sentense @Leon :vs_laugh:
> I know Americans think we're crazy, I'm totally fine with this, I'm just hoping they'll put away their suspicion and get to know us better.


We are, see my mail order bride post.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is one of my favorite Russians. His vids are quite amusing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> We are, see my mail order bride post.


See my response


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I knew a Russian couple back when I was a kid and they were great people , she would cook very good food and gave us some to try . I love it .


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I knew a Russian couple back when I was a kid and they were great people , she would cook very good food and gave us some to try . I love it .


Talking about food... about to start making Ukrainian Borsh


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

TG said:


> Talking about food... about to start making Ukrainian Borsh


mmmmmmmmmm good I want some lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> mmmmmmmmmm good I want some lol


Maybe I'll post my recipe in the Bunker so it won't show up on Google, just have to pepper it with swear words so @Denton won't move it to another folder haha


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Talking about food... about to start making Ukrainian Borsh


Please do tell how it is done!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> Talking about food... about to start making Ukrainian Borsh


And dinner is at what time????


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TG said:


> Talking about food... about to start making Ukrainian Borsh


I love that stuff like a hog loves slop. Give us the recipe when you get time. Thanks.


----------

